# Ukc conf & wp



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

UTAH
CANYONLANDS CANINE ASSOCIATION
FARMINGTON (I) CONF ALT JS 
TEMPORARY LISTINGS AVAILABLE
Offered at all events: (NOTE: Certain additional breed(s) will not be offered at specific shows and these are noted below) JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP; NLC: Novice Puppy, Veteran, Brace (note Brace classes are NOW offered at all shows)
Nov 16; S1 Kathrynne Brown now including APBT (except AE) Entries 8-9:30 am Show 10 am
Nov 16; S2 Lorraine Tayeb Entries 9-10:30 am Show 11 am
Nov 17; S1 Dorothy Jacobs Entries 8-9:30 am Show 10 am
Nov 17; S2 Theresa Werder Entries 9-10:30 am Show 11 am
Nov 18; S1 Tracey Kallas (except AE) Entries 8-9:30 am Show 10 am
Nov 18; S2 Debbi Orwin (replacing Linda Dannemiller) (except AE APBT TFT); Debbi Orwin (replacing Joyce Lea-Hanson) AE APBT TFT Entries 9-10:30 am Show 11 am
DOS $25; ALT $10; JS & NLC $5 (Novice Puppy), $10 (Veteran, Brace); PE $22; Weekend PE Special $130 same dog all 6 shows received by November 3, 2012
Davis Legacy County Fair Park, 151 South 1100 West 84025 (801) 451-4091: From South I-15 N from Salt Lake City. Take exit #325 (Farmington Lagoon). Exit splits, stay to right. Follow to stop sign (State St), turn left & continue to Fairgrounds to 1100 West. Turn left, continue to fairgrounds. From North I-15 S or Hwy 89 South, take exit #327 (Farmington Lagoon). Turn right onto Park Lane to intersection of Park Lane & Clark Lane. Continue into fairgrounds on left, Bldg. #2.
Chairperson: Raymond Hanson (801) 773-5452 [email protected]
Event Secretary: Roxann Giles, PO Box 724 Clearfield UT 84015 (801) 295-6538 [email protected]
APBT breed addition posted 8/20/12 / Judge change posted 9/10/12 / Added Brace to Friday event 10/15/12
_____________________
UTAH
SILVER STATE APBT CLUB
FARMINGTON (O) WPULL
(Held in conjunction with Canyonlands Canine Association)
TEMPORARY LISTINGS AVAILABLE AT THIS EVENT
Nov 16; Jason Crociani (replacing Nancy Best) Wheels Entries 9-10 am Weigh In 9-10:30 am Pull 11 am
Nov 17; Jason Crociani Wheels Entries 9-10 am Weigh In 9-10:30 am Pull 11 am
Nov 18;Jason Crociani (replacing Nancy Best) Wheels Entries 9-10 am Weigh In 9-10:30 am Pull 11 am
DOS $25; PE $20 received by November 2, 2012
Davis Legacy County Fair Park, 151 South 1100 West 84025 (801) 451-4091: From South I-15 N from Salt Lake City. Take exit #325 (Farmington Lagoon). Exit splits, stay to right. Follow to stop sign (State St), turn left & continue to Fairgrounds to 1100 West. Turn left, continue to fairgrounds. From North I-15 S or Hwy 89 South, take exit #327 (Farmington Lagoon). Turn right onto Park Lane to intersection of Park Lane & Clark Lane. Continue into fairgrounds on left, Bldg. #2.
Chairperson: Janice Snyder (775) 721-4230 [email protected] 
Event Secretary: Cheryl Larum, 657 Jenny's Lane, Fernley NV 89408 (775) 302-3226 [email protected]
Judge Replacement / removal of backup judge posted 11/1/12

_________________

I'll be attending this event with my Presa's Conan, Xade & Anabis 
If anyone would like to meet up and come out .. It would be nice to meet others from the forum that live in Utah

Deb

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

